# Period like pains at 36/37 weeks?



## Rato

Hi ladies,

I have been having period like pains for a while now - I'm 37+2 today. 
They're sort of on and off, last about 5 mnts and last about 1 hour or so then go for another good few hours. Does this mean I will go into labour soon or are these just Braxton hicks?

xx


----------



## SarahBear

There's no way to give a real answer to your question, however, early labor felt like period cramps to me.


----------



## GossipGirly

Well your defo going to go into labour in the forseeable future :haha: you get all sorts of twinges and cramps in the home stretch x


----------



## SarahBear

SarahBear said:


> There's no way to give a real answer to your question, however, early labor felt like period cramps to me.

And by "early labor," I mean that when I woke up 3 hours before giving birth, I was feeling period like cramps that were keeping me from being able to sleep.


----------



## Rato

SarahBear said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> There's no way to give a real answer to your question, however, early labor felt like period cramps to me.
> 
> And by "early labor," I mean that when I woke up 3 hours before giving birth, I was feeling period like cramps that were keeping me from being able to sleep.Click to expand...

Oh God no mine aren't strong at all. They resemble those little pains u get before or around the time u get your period! xx


----------



## Dream.dream

Just braxton hicks , your body knows baby is coming and is preparing more . :)


----------



## SarahBear

Rato said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> There's no way to give a real answer to your question, however, early labor felt like period cramps to me.
> 
> And by "early labor," I mean that when I woke up 3 hours before giving birth, I was feeling period like cramps that were keeping me from being able to sleep.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh God no mine aren't strong at all. They resemble those little pains u get before or around the time u get your period! xxClick to expand...

I think mine were about the same as period cramps when I woke up. I used to take some ibuprofen to sleep when I had my period because otherwise my period cramps kept me up. It was about like that when my labor started and my labor was about 3 hours from the time it woke me up until the time I gave birth.


----------



## MindUtopia

It's possible it's baby engaging or things getting ready to start. I was never engaged at any of my midwife appts (last one at 36 + 3), but I got period cramps for a few hours right at 37 weeks. That was unusual for me because I never got any cramps my whole pregnancy and never even felt any BH. I had my daughter 5 days later. So it's possible, though I don't think it automatically means anything.


----------



## Rato

Hi ladies, 

I have stopped having these and I'm now back to normal. I think I was carrying far too many heavy weights as I had just moved into my new house, and my husband is away for another week so I had to lift a lot of stuff. 
The only new symptom I have is fatigue. I have been sleeping around 14 hours a day, and napping occasionally...! 

My baby is due on 24th and cause my husband won't be here until 21st evening, I'm hoping she's not coming anytime before that! 

Thank you all for your replies! x


----------

